# Nintendo Didn’t Expect 3DS Sales to Drop Like This



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

[/quote]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nintendo was caught unawares by surprisingly slow sales of the 3DS, the company said Tuesday.

“Nintendo 3DS has not been selling as expected since the second week [of availability in the United States and Europe], and this is not just in the Japanese market but also in the United States and Europe, where no direct impact from the great earthquake has occurred,” Nintendo President Satoru Iwata said during an investor briefing in Tokyo. “Therefore, we recognize that we are in a situation where we need to step up our efforts to further promote the spread of Nintendo 3DS.”
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nintendo launched the 3DS, which features a glasses-free 3-D display, in February in Japan, and in March in the rest of the world. At $250, it is by far the most-expensive handheld the company has ever released.

The company said Monday it had sold 3.6 million units of 3DS worldwide through the end of March and expects to sell 16 million units of the device over the next year.

Wedbush Morgan analyst Michael Pachter said in an e-mail to Wired.com that Nintendo needs to release better 3DS games or lower the price of the device.

“I think this could change if some compelling software comes out, but I am frankly surprised at the tepid reaction” consumers have had to the new handheld, he said. “I truly thought that the fanboys would snap these up at any price” based purely on the 3-D graphics, he said, although he now thinks the new technology is insufficient to justify the $250 tag.





> source


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sure the sales will raise again if games like Zelda, Mario and Residnet Evil become available.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not surprised, due to the "no emphasis on 3DS being it's own system" marketing style.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 27, 2011)

Sales will go up again. These things happen with consoles. Sales will spike up around major holidays and release dates of major titles.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 27, 2011)

What did they expect with those kind of launch titles?


----------



## nando (Apr 27, 2011)

i'm not surprised. it's way overpriced and a lot of people don't care for 3d.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 27, 2011)

Its probably theres no good releases.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 27, 2011)

It's going to take more than the games announced for me to get one. I still have so many DS RPGs on my plate and am considering buying another Lite for the future since they are going out of production. It is also yet to be seen when the 3DS will have all the announced features or if the super-neat AR will be used with any practical depth in gaming.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i'm not surprised. it's way overpriced and a lot of people don't care for 3d.



if they can lower their price to 200$,the sale may be get better


----------



## Jan1tor (Apr 27, 2011)

Also with the price of Gasoline being $4 to $5 bucks a gallon, it just tightens up the wallet a lot.


----------



## Bent (Apr 27, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I'm sure the sales will raise again if games like Zelda, Mario and Residnet Evil become available.



Right.  I beat both of the games I bought at launch, and nothing else has come out that's worth anything.  They didn't even have the shop ready at launch.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2011)

To be honest, I haven't really seen a whole lot of marketing done for the system. So that could be a reason. 

It could also be the ridiculous price tag and the crappy launch titles. They didn't give us anything big to look forward to for the launch. No mario, no zelda, no donkey kong, nothing recognizable. I mean really, sure Street Fighter is a good game, but a lot of people would rather play that on a home console than on the handheld...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2011)

*MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*

srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> To be honest, I haven't really seen a whole lot of marketing done for the system. So that could be a reason.
> 
> It could also be the ridiculous price tag and the crappy launch titles. They didn't give us anything big to look forward to for the launch. No mario, no zelda, no donkey kong, nothing recognizable. I mean really, sure Street Fighter is a good game, but a lot of people would rather play that on a home console than on the handheld...



its true.
most of us like zelda,mario,pokemon,etc.
games such as street fighters and samurai warriors are good but not compared to the above ones.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.


I agree 100% with this statement


----------



## zachpl (Apr 27, 2011)

My money is ready as soon as a few decent games come out. I mean seriously what is the point of buying it when *NO* game that is out right now appeals to me in any way.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.


Sony has released a nice set of games, thankyouverymuch.

And Nintendo is just waiting until June, with the release of so many awesome games that the 3DS will become a hard console to find.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 27, 2011)

this will be so different with Ocarina Of Time 3DS as a launch title


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 27, 2011)

The only actuall game that is a must-buy in my opinion is Street Figher IV 3D. Then again, it's not from Nintendo though Nintendo is the publisher of this game in europe.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

the sellers should offer 3-5 games free with a new 3ds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but this will not happen


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 27, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> The only actuall game that is a must-buy in my opinion is Street Figher IV 3D. Then again, it's not from Nintendo though Nintendo is the publisher of this game in europe.



It is a truly sad day when you rely on CAPCOM to sell your shit... Nice work, Nintendo...


----------



## Pablo3DS (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for buy one Nintendo3DS better than this but if anyone want give one for more for free I accept


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Sony has released a nice set of games, thankyouverymuch.


I'm referring to the Go.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2011)

that's what they get for releasing a shit lineup on release.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.


This. I am willing to bet that the launch titles were the reason of the (somewhat) lackluster sales of the 3DS, and not because of the increased interest in the iOS and Android markets.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.



Yeah, it wasn't the best idea trying to "promote third party games" like they did.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2011)

i was gonna get a 3ds at launch but as soon as i seen their shitty lineup i decided to keep my $


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2011)

Along with bad launch titles, there is no marketing for the 3DS. A lot of people I know didn't even know there was a new handheld out. Yesterday i was in Gamestop and some people came in and were completely shocked at the 3DS display because they assumed it was just another version of the DS. If Nintendo wants to up sales they need to do a better job marketing the system.


----------



## Law (Apr 27, 2011)

It might not just be the terrible line up.

People might have become wise to it's terrible build quality and heard about Nintendo's "It's not our fault the bottom screen scratches the top screen because we didn't feel like putting some bits of rubber in" policy.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.


This this this

I haven't played my 3DS since the week I got it because it's boring without good games.  Come June 7th, things should change.  OoT3DS baby!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 27, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i'm not surprised. it's way overpriced and a lot of people don't care for 3d.


Where your proof about both assumptions? 

All I'm saying is the over all build quality is alright.


Although I didn't think it over price,but the price may have put some people away and bad marketing.


----------



## Midna (Apr 27, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> It's going to take more than the games announced for me to get one. I still have so many DS RPGs on my plate and am considering buying another Lite for the future since they are going out of production. It is also yet to be seen when the 3DS will have all the announced features or if the super-neat AR will be used with any practical depth in gaming.


http://nintendo3dsblog.com/majesco-announc...den-for-the-3ds
Fighting demons... IRL.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> It might not just be the terrible line up.
> 
> People might have become wise to it's terrible build quality and heard about Nintendo's "It's not our fault the bottom screen scratches the top screen because we didn't feel like putting some bits of rubber in" policy.


I don't know too many people who avoid it because of that.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 27, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what I'm talking about, the 3DS needs a solid lineup of this.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it's a combination of issues preventing it from selling as well as they hoped.

No really strong launch titles.
The high cost of the system.
The backwards compatibility display issues. 
Poor time of year to expect mass sales.
The system allegedly damaging itself just by being folded closed.
Loose hinge issues.
Occasional lockups.
Lame battery life.
Many people still struggling from the recession.
Arrived too soon on the heels of the DSi which may have left some people feeling burned.
Some people may not like the fact that the 3DS wants to connect to other systems all the time.  There are people who exist in the world who don't give a tinker's damn about online gaming.  The 3DS being so internet-intensive would be a huge turn-off to those people. (I'm one such person)

Plus all the other things people are talking about.

I think there is also another issue that might affect people's decision to buy a 3DS.......piracy, or lack thereof.  Oh sure, you can play old DS games on it through some flashcarts, but a regular DS or DSi is still a better option for playing standard DS games, thanks to the bordering or blurring (depending on how you attempt to play them) on the 3DS screens.   Nintendo has already bragged at how strong the anti-piracy measures in the 3DS are and that has likely dampened sales to those who have become used to the free-ride-piracy-fest on the DS/DSi.  How big a niche pirates are in the install base isn't really known, but if sales of the 3DS are weak, it could be a possible indicator of just how mainstream piracy was on the DS/DSi. So why bother with a 3DS if there is a chance that you will never be able to pirate games on it? Hardcore pirates aren't likely to want to go back to paying through the nose for games again.  I'll bet they'll see an amazing spike in 3DS sales if the system was to get busted wide open like the DS was.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I think it's a combination of issues preventing it from selling as well as they hoped.
> 
> No really strong launch titles.
> The high cost of the system.
> ...


You forgot to add that people think it's DS.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care for 3D and I think it's overpriced.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 27, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I think it's a combination of issues preventing it from selling as well as they hoped.
> The backwards compatibility display issue for mw.
> * IMO not really an issues. *
> The system allegedly damaging itself just by being folded closed.
> ...


I know some people, but he outright say a lot of people as in most people which I didn't think that true. 

Which I still think is unreasonable...

Even then I didn't think it a lot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I know some people, but he outright say a lot of people as in most people which I didn't think that true.
> 
> Which I still think is unreasonable...



A lot =/= Most.

It just means a lot.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 27, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> People might have become wise to it's terrible build quality and heard about Nintendo's "It's not our fault the bottom screen scratches the top screen because we didn't feel like putting some bits of rubber in" policy.


^^^ This kept me from buying one, I'm sure others feel the same way


----------



## Makar (Apr 27, 2011)

Remember that thread that said we were the reason for high prices? Saying that we would buy their hardware even if the price is high? I guess we proved them wrong....

I mean, I haven't got a 3DS yet because I'm waiting for a price drop.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

What?

An overpriced handheld with a shoddy build quality that feels half finished had a tremendous drop in sales? Who would have thought it? 
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
Also after playing SFIV I really don't think the 3DS is up to the task. Quality wise the 3DS seems a little cheap to me. I'm afraid I'll break it doing some of the charge moves.


----------



## Kaimu (Apr 27, 2011)

Why they think it's slow sales for 3DS? It's quite good for the weak launching titles and considering the fact that it happens about the same time with iPad2 in US and Europe. I think it's not overpriced. People still buy iPad for 500US$ and don't say it is overpriced. Why wouldn't they get Nintendo 3DS for 250US$?


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 27, 2011)

Lies.  They knew this would happen if they didn't release a good first-party game on launch day.  I hope they never do this again, especially with the Wii 2.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaimu said:
			
		

> Why they think it's slow sales for 3DS? It's quite good for the weak launching titles and considering the fact that it happens about the same time with iPad2 in US and Europe. I think it's not overpriced. People still buy iPad for 500US$ and don't say it is overpriced. Why wouldn't they get Nintendo 3DS for 250US$?



The iPad offers extensive, improved content. For half the price, you can get a system with one game that actually has replayability and only about 1/4th of its promised features.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with CAPCOM?  They made Phoenix Wright and Megaman so I have no complaints...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.



Didn't you know? It's obvious that Nintendo's main goal to release a paperweight capable of glasses free 3D. Playing games is only a secondary feature.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 27, 2011)

Well the reason for 3DS sales going down is because the most hype is during launch, hardly any games...
The sales will go rise again when the 3DS gets the big update and OoT. Paper Mario and all that


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 27, 2011)

Regardless of if we had a huge launch title like OoT, there would still be a drop in sales after the initial hype wears down. I'm sure Nintendo expected the drop but just maybe not such a drastic one. They also know that sales will go up with the release of the big name games and the launch of the eshop as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 27, 2011)

Makar said:
			
		

> Remember that thread that said we were the reason for high prices? Saying that we would buy their hardware even if the price is high? I guess we proved them wrong....
> 
> I mean, I haven't got a 3DS yet because I'm waiting for a price drop.
> um... they didn't say that, someone over exaggerated what they was saying.
> ...


3DS just came out and there like only one month. Stop being such a drama queen. 







They could pull a Sony.  HD graphics/screen, hi-res cameras and what not(price completely jack up) , but then that still would be complain on.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Makar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing has been proved except that the 3DS came out too early. It came out before all of it's final features were ready and with what I feel to be an even more abysmal launch line up than what was on the Original DS. The point made was that the iPad 2 actually boasts a large list of features to justify the price, where as the 3DS has yet to justify the $250 price tag.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the iPad 2 basically like the iPad, except it is faster, has more memory, 2 cameras, a gyroscope, and is thinner and lighter? Much of the improvements I see is basically what I see the 3DS has over the DS/DSi as well. Not exact, but still.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that hasn't been proven.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 27, 2011)

Makar said:
			
		

> Remember that thread that said we were the reason for high prices? Saying that we would buy their hardware even if the price is high? I guess we proved them wrong....
> 
> I mean, I haven't got a 3DS yet because I'm waiting for a price drop.



They said because of the high interest of the 3DS at E3 and so on, they decided to put it at that price. So that means the public decided how much the 3DS cost and why the 3DS cost this much right now.

So for the next Nintendo console, remember, put your poker face on so it can cost a dollar.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm gonna admit it, I didn't buy a 3DS yet because of the launch titles, I'm sure there are a lot more people who
have the same reason as I do. I do attend to buy once once E3 rolls around.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually that hasn't been proven.



The system proved that itself. A overall shoddy build quality with many features missing perfectly indicates a release that was too early.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 27, 2011)

Their sales would probably boost up when they release their 1st party games(which would be on August?) and maybe after that may update


----------



## loco365 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.


This. IMO, there are no really decent release titles. When the big N starts releasing better first-party titles like Pokemon, Mario and Zelda (That people actually want), sales will pick up. Sales will rise too if the price is dropped. But seeing as it was only just released, I don't see the price being dropped anytime soon. Plus, shipping costs are high because of the cost of gas and diesel. So the price may rise, if not staying the same to compensate for shipping costs. But I severely doubt that will happen.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 27, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Makar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your really calling it shoddy because of one design flaw? Really? 

There some people who actually like some of the games and like messing with their 3DS without having to wait any longer.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people this, some people that. Until "some people" is the majority of 3DS owners, it doesn't matter. It also isn't one design flaw. The touch screen wasn't made with thought to the top screen, the buttons under the touchscreen aren't sensitive enough for many people, and nobody even knows how Nintendo intended the hinge to be leaving the tightness all over the spectrum.


----------



## 3020 (Apr 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just seems he has a hatred for Nintendo and the 3ds and is completely biased against it. I'm not saying tthe 3ds is perfect but it sure isn't the piece of garbage he is making out to be and really people who complain about features not being added yet that can later be added with teh use of an online update are the same morons who demand the system be released as soon as possible. Who cares if the system is missing some features right now, they can and will still later be added via an update. I personally would rather be able to play with it soner and still get all the features eventually than play the exact same thing 3 months later.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm against the release of incomplete products. Nintendo is better than this and I am pretty damn disappointed with them. I'm not gonna sugarcoat their fuck ups because of what is coming. All that matters is what is here now.


----------



## deathking (Apr 27, 2011)

if ninty helped a flash cart manufacturer there would be a huge jump in sales


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 27, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> if ninty helped a flash cart manufacturer there would be a huge jump in sales


lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2011)

ok this is the real truth why it's not selling

NOZ FLSH CRTS!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 27, 2011)

one reason was definitely the games but also the price. U can justify the price with games but neither was justified. Infact i wanted to order one thru my bro but with the price and games, i decided let me wait and hope for something better


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Some people this, some people that. Until "some people" is the majority of 3DS owners, it doesn't matter. It also isn't one design flaw. The touch screen wasn't made with thought to the top screen, the buttons under the touchscreen aren't sensitive enough for many people, and nobody even knows how Nintendo intended the hinge to be leaving the tightness all over the spectrum.


Look even I can admit I didn't really know how many people feel this way nor do you. That some people could be most people, I do not really know.

The matter is those people still bought them knowing very well those functions wasn't ready. That shows they look pass that.

Doesn't even seem like it had enough room for the screens to match. They could have the top screen smaller, but then you complain about that. 


I can see those buttons can be manufactured wrong, but when made right you have to click them they're buttons. How do you know there many?


And the last one what?

Do you even own a 3DS?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't spend my money on an incomplete product. I know everything I do from the many owners of this forum. Many polls and "mah 3DS doesn't work right" threads are enough to give a more than fantastic idea of how well it works. The "if you don't own it, GTFO" mentality is only used when you are trying every last thing to ignore the fact that the 3DS isn't perfect.

You can fanboy it up all you want. My opinion won't change.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 27, 2011)

People complain about every single thing and that doesn't even mean they are the majority,
the world is much bigger than this forum. 

My last comment on this is, I never said it was perfect,but it not as worst as you making it seem either.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, new products are always prone to problems like this when they first come out. As for the incomplete product, yes, it's a shame, esepcially the lack of the eshop. But the reason why I bought my 3DS is I see it as an investment. At E3, I saw many games that interested me. So when the time came and the 3DS was coming out, I bought it because I knew I was buying the games later on.

And yes, the 3DS isn't perfect. Far from it actually. But many problem s seem to be isolated incidents or problems with early adopters.

And you thought the 3DS had a worse launch than DS? Really? >__>


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> People complain about every single thing and that doesn't even mean they are the majority,



They are only considered the majority because those that don't complain have no need to make a post about not complaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So the 3DS doesn't have it's internet browser or eShop yet. So what? It will come, and soon too. Those weren't the reasons why the device is showing a drop in sales, so the absence of those features doesn't make it an incomplete product. If the 3DS launched, but couldn't display in 3D until a later update, then I would say it was launched as an incomplete product.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe they should have prolonged the release until more and better games were out. The launch selection has been terrible.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Maybe they should have prolonged the release until more and better games were out. The launch selection has been terrible.



I didn't find the launch lineup to be that bad; especially compared to the DS launch. And eh, that's what you get for being an early adopter. It was the same with the DS so I'm not worrying yet. I mean, look at the 3DS now and the amount of quality games that came out for it.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the DS launch had Super Mario 64 which was a good 1st party title


----------



## omatic (Apr 27, 2011)

Steel Diver and Pilotwings doesn't cut it, and frankly should have been downloadable from the online store that should have launched with the 3DS. Street Figher IV is an awesome game, but it's an awesome game that almost everyone that was going to buy it has already bought.

For the price of $250, there need to be at least 2 killer app games to get me to drop that kind of cash.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 27, 2011)

3ds is really not what they thought it would be.  its cool but it is far from great or mind blowing.  the 3d looks good, but not enough to see a billion of em.  

plus not very many titles.  they may be good titles, but not many at all.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 27, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and the 3DS will get Zelda soon. It sucks that it wasn't a launch title like they wanted but oh well.

Street Fighter is still pretty good and so is Ridge Racer, actually.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 27, 2011)

If they lowered the price to something that wouldn't cause me to starve for a month then sure.
Right now its way too expensive.
I mean really, who doesn't at least two DS systems or even three?

Thing is way way too expensive. They should get that price lowered.

Better games might be nice but when the console itself is too expensive then there's simply a lack of interest in anything that has to do with the console.

PS3 did have some good games going for it, but no one really cared to take a look cause the machine itself was so expensive at first.

Not to mention economies just about anywhere are having troubles, causing most people to completely skip entertainment all together.
Minus some cheap stuff now and then.

So ya, that price needs to lower down, stat.
If not, then I guess I'll buy one in the next year or two.
Besides, I'd rather have a 3DS-XL anyway.
That thing is too small.


----------



## nl255 (Apr 27, 2011)

What did they expect considering the 3DS is still a late Beta console!  Think about it, no shop, no web browser, and a handful of poor games that are just a bit above shovelware quality.  Heck, there have even been reports of games crashing and causing permanent filesystem corruption on the 3DS's NAND.  It seems game companies are now releasing Beta level hardware, not just software and expecting to just "fix it later".


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 27, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> What did they expect considering the 3DS is still a late Beta console!  Think about it, no shop, no web browser, and a handful of poor games that are just a bit above shovelware quality. * Heck, there have even been reports of games crashing and causing permanent filesystem corruption on the 3DS's NAND*.  It seems game companies are now releasing Beta level hardware, not just software and expecting to just "fix it later".



What?

And yeah, but Nintendo gave clear warning that those features won't be up at launch. I knew and I still bought. I had no regrets.


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 27, 2011)

3ds... HAS NO GAMES

kinda regret buying on launch day myself, was thinking of getting a dsi since I was thinking more of playing with ez-flash v than playing actual 3ds games (i did buy some, yes)...


----------



## denieru7 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll buy it once games like OOT and Kid Icarus etc start to come out.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2011)

They released it too early IMHO (no web browser, no shop at launch) and the starting line-up is just complete shit. That's one of the reasons why I didn't hype this console at all. Before I knew it it was released and I could play it in the stores. 
And when I eventually played it, I didn't see the 3D at all and the game (PilotWings) wasn't enjoyable at all.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 27, 2011)

If we had better Launch Titles, A Wider Offer of GOOD games available and a lower price maybe they'd see a Spike in sales.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

much more they didn't launched it all over the world.
many parts such as South ameria,Asia,parts of Africa.
this places may even contribute to sale also.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 27, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> If we had better Launch Titles, A Wider Offer of GOOD games available and a lower price maybe they'd see a Spike in sales.



I'll just say that expecting a price drop on the games/systems of a console that sold well at launch is pretty stupid. I guess you can complain about 3DS game prices (since they're like at least $10 more than any new PSP games nowadays) but it's not a huge difference. Odds are if you can spend the $250 you can spend the additional $40 on a game (or there were a few nice launch deals).


I still won't be really want the system until MGS3D comes out (or at least more info is released). I may buy it beforehand purely for review purposes but I'll need to buy a PSP Go, a new computer, and a PS3 before that.


----------



## Range-TE (Apr 27, 2011)

i am actually happy to see this.
this way they'll realize that the rent price is too damn high, the wii is cheaper than that.



and of course the only launch title that are interesting were FIV3DE, Ridge Racer and maybe pilotwings


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 27, 2011)

3 things/factors that may/will increase 3DS sales:

1. more games at launch (not released earlier! rushed software is HORRIBLE), preferably! (such as zelda, pokemon, mario, conduit, resident evil, cod etc.)

2. price cut (maybe from $249.99 to $229.99, if such things happen it will not only boost 3DS but even affect other consoles!)

3. have the internet browser, eShop and the dsi transfer ready earlier (this is definitely done late cuz of AP)


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 27, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> much more they didn't launched it all over the world.
> many parts such as South ameria,Asia,parts of Africa.
> this places may even contribute to sale also.


*Southeast and east* Asia has plenty. Singapore especially. We got it the same day as the US (but at March 28 due to time differences).

But price-wise is killers. $399 is even more expensive than an export PS3 now. Exports are the way to go (although still more than $300). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All prices are in Singapore Dollars. As of 27/4, US$1 is about S$1.234

EDIT: sorry for additional post (instead of merging them together)


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2011)

And cheapest so far that i seen is just a 40 buck discount at AMK hub.

Even so, 359 is still too expensive for me, and the small library of games that i wanna get isnt encouraging me either.

Make it cheap and i might consider... esp since i have a bunch of things that i myself wanna get.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 27, 2011)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> And cheapest so far that i seen is just a 40 buck discount at AMK hub.
> 
> Even so, 359 is still too expensive for me, and the small library of games that i wanna get isnt encouraging me either.


More games are coming and they're all to my favor. That's one of the reasons why I got it.

359 for local set? Should be export... I'm not sure. I suggest you wait, cuz Nintendo *might* make a price drop very soon thanks to this dipping sales issue.
Unless you prefer NGP which is likely going to cost way more here. (I contacted a few gameshops and they say prepare _at least S$550_ for a full fledged NGP experience, no joke).


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



places such as India,Pakistan,Bangladesh,Sri Lanka(most places of south asia as well as central and north asia also)


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 27, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops... sorry my bad. Edited my post


----------



## pozda (Apr 27, 2011)

too much bucks for it in my country, but srsly, if i bought it i'll be playing street fighter IV only, which i already play on my pc, so why bother, waiting for some good games and saving money in the meantime!

and well yeah, waiting to see what will wii succesor will look like, maybe i spend my money on it rather on overpriced handheld (at least in this moment when it doesn't have many good games). 


i still see games coming out for DS, but thats mainly shovelware!


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sadly i have no time for home consoles (which explains my dust-filled PS3). and thanks to the *horrible expected price* of the NGP _*as said by common retailers*_ i know very well and my interest on the 3DS's future games, I'm getting that console.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

pozda said:
			
		

> too much bucks for it in my country



in my country you have to order it from us and for buck,minimum RS 15000+2000 for shipping


----------



## jmr (Apr 27, 2011)

i bought two dsphats (for me & my son) then two dslites then two dsi's then traded them in & got two dsi xl's but i only got one 3ds (for my son) as im just not interested in it at all i may get one when mario kart comes out


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 27, 2011)

jmr said:
			
		

> i bought two *dsphats* (for me & my son) then two *dslites* then two dsi's then traded them in & got two dsi xl's but i only got one 3ds (for my son) as im just not interested in it at all i may get one when mario kart comes out


Wait... aren't those already discontinued? (If you bought them a year or so ago then sorry)


----------



## MasterPenguin (Apr 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised, due to the "no emphasis on 3DS being it's own system" marketing style.



I think this is an issue... It took me literally an hour to convince my brother it was a new console.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 27, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> If we had better Launch Titles, A Wider Offer of GOOD games available and a lower price maybe they'd see a Spike in sales.


Seeing as how it sold out in Japan and came close to selling out everywhere else with a crappy lineup of launch games shows that the price wasn't the issue. It sold regardless but has nothing to keep it selling right now because there aren't a stream of games coming out for it to push console sales along.


----------



## AvengerAkashi (Apr 27, 2011)

I love some good news for a change


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 27, 2011)

i have yet to see any of my friends with a 3DS, guess it doesn't really appeal to aussies


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 27, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I'm sure the sales will raise again if games like Zelda, Mario and Residnet Evil become available.




Not a good enough. We need more than those to have a better games.


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> i have yet to see any of my friends with a 3DS, guess it doesn't really appeal to aussies


Considering the prices out there for the 3DS and games I'm not bloody surprised. 'Hmm sell the cat into sex-slavery and buy a 3DS or keep being able to afford to feed the kids' .... decisions decisions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I used to live there and was on a fairly decent wage too. But there is no way I would pay those prices. I think the EU price is too high but you buggers get an even worse deal in my opinion. 

I'd like one eventually when they iron out the kinks and get some decent games out but not yet.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 27, 2011)

i'm actually surprised that they could actually sell that much
selling game consoles without games and even basic features like movies, demos, netbrowser.....c'mon


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 27, 2011)

lol @ people 'buh buh it's too expensive' as their excuse for not owning a 3DS. If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time, then you should just stop gaming, or stop pissing away money on console games for a while and save up. 250 dollars is pocket change, if you can't afford that, don't ever build your own computer because a good processor alone will cost you 200 and you will cry about that too. In fact, you should probably just stop gaming completely because if you think 250 dollars is too much to ask for a new portable gaming system, just wait till the NGP comes out and everyone is spilling tears over the 500 dollar price tag.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> lol @ people 'buh buh it's too expensive' as their excuse for not owning a 3DS. If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time, then you should just stop gaming, or stop pissing away money on console games for a while and save up. 250 dollars is pocket change, if you can't afford that, don't ever build your own computer because a good processor alone will cost you 200 and you will cry about that too. In fact, you should probably just stop gaming completely because if you think 250 dollars is too much to ask for a new portable gaming system, just wait till the NGP comes out and everyone is spilling tears over the 500 dollar price tag.


Lol I have one but feel i couldve spent the $250 on something better like a PS3.All the 3DS has good is OoT, RE and Pokemon.Damn I feel bad plus I still use my DSi XL more cuz large screens


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> lol @ people 'buh buh it's too expensive' as their excuse for not owning a 3DS. If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time, then you should just stop gaming, or stop pissing away money on console games for a while and save up. 250 dollars is pocket change, if you can't afford that, don't ever build your own computer because a good processor alone will cost you 200 and you will cry about that too. In fact, you should probably just stop gaming completely because if you think 250 dollars is too much to ask for a new portable gaming system, just wait till the NGP comes out and everyone is spilling tears over the 500 dollar price tag.


Sorry bagsomoney
Can you justify $100 hardware being sold for $250?
How about £60~ hardware being sold for £230 (starting price, now £180 cheapest)

The technology is no harder to produce than the original DS hardware when that came out but prices keep rising in this recession. No wonder no one has any f*cking money.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 27, 2011)

overpriced and cheap build.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time


The 3DS is priced $100 higher than what the original DS launched at.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 27, 2011)

the Wii 2 will be Nintendo's cash cow....

and if that falls on its face like the 3DS has....

Then Nintendo is going to be in trouble...

this is what they get for making the price of a handheld, the price of an expensive game console and expecting society in a recession era to take it..news flash Nintendo:  They Won't.


----------



## skawo96 (Apr 27, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> the Wii 2 will be Nintendo's cash cow....
> 
> and if that falls on its face like the 3DS has....
> 
> ...


Hehe, no.
Did you read the actual sales?
*3.6 millions sold in a month*.

That means, if the hardware cost of 100$ is true, they made a profit of 540000000$, and that is while putting the price at 250$ for all countries (and it's higher in some)


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> lol @ people 'buh buh it's too expensive' as their excuse for not owning a 3DS. If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time, *then you should* just stop gaming, or stop pissing away money on console games for a while and save up. *250 dollars is pocket change*, if you can't afford that, don't ever build your own computer because a good processor alone will cost you 200 and you will cry about that too. In fact, you should probably just stop gaming completely because if you think 250 dollars is too much to ask for a new portable gaming system, just wait till the NGP comes out and everyone is spilling tears over the 500 dollar price tag.


And perhaps you should stop looking down your nose at people who weren't born in rich countries or simply weren't born with a silver spoon in their mouth. And stop telling them what to do. And 250 dollars is NOT pocket change as you put it to most people in this world.
Mocking someone for not being loaded with cash is something I would expect from a spoilt 10year old. Sooo not cool!


----------



## gengertheghost (Apr 27, 2011)

I think a reason is because the 3DS is too expensive and there is absolutely no good games. The ONM says there will probably be a Super Mario 3D. That will help.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 27, 2011)

A 3ds game capable flash cart would help :troll:


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 27, 2011)

Well if the 3DS comes out with a decent enough revision, I'll get that.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> lol @ people 'buh buh it's too expensive' as their excuse for not owning a 3DS. If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time, then you should just stop gaming, or stop pissing away money on console games for a while and save up. 250 dollars is pocket change, if you can't afford that, don't ever build your own computer because a good processor alone will cost you 200 and you will cry about that too. In fact, you should probably just stop gaming completely because if you think 250 dollars is too much to ask for a new portable gaming system, just wait till the NGP comes out and everyone is spilling tears over the 500 dollar price tag.



You, sir, are a stuck-up, pig ignorant and mentally retarded semen stain on the universe. Open your mind, think of the people that have not had infinite funds from their parents from birth, then GTFO.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 27, 2011)

There's really nothing to play on it, that's why I haven't bothered getting one. Generally I wait a good two years before jumping into the new generation so there's actually stuff to play.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 27, 2011)

All of the third party games to have been released on the 3DS (so far) are mediochre ports, and most of Nintendo's first party games in recent years have been rather poor, and are obviously attempts to cash in on the franchises.
(never a good sign when a tech demo is better than all the launch titles combined, face raiders being my example)
Plus, the 3DS is riddled with both software and hardware issues, and is an obvious attempt to jump on the 3D-fad train.

So, until there are some games that are even remotely interesting, I don't see any reason to waste my cash on what will be a highly limited unit which will blatantly have another, better hardware revision.

Oh also, I'd much rather buy one of these: Sapphire Radeon HD 6990 4GB


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> lol @ people 'buh buh it's too expensive' as their excuse for not owning a 3DS. If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time, then you should just stop gaming, or stop pissing away money on console games for a while and save up. 250 dollars is pocket change, if you can't afford that, don't ever build your own computer because a good processor alone will cost you 200 and you will cry about that too. In fact, you should probably just stop gaming completely because if you think 250 dollars is too much to ask for a new portable gaming system, just wait till the NGP comes out and everyone is spilling tears over the 500 dollar price tag.



Classic case of Nintendo Fanboy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ANYHOO.

What were they expecting!? Just cos Wii Sports helped them milk lots of money, 'in built apps' will do the same thing? Give us some games Nintendo, not 99p iPhone apps converted to 3D. 

Asphalt Urban, a poorly ported Splinter cell, the 5th port of Rayman 2 and the two hour long Pilotwings do not count as real launch titles.

(Although SFIV and to a degree Nintendogs were there, along with others...seriously? You cant bet on those!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sollution:

1. Reduce price
2. Reduce game price
3. Get the 3DS into more markets


----------



## T3GZdev (Apr 27, 2011)

maby if they advertised it more. im not sure if there has actually been commercials or tv spots for the 3ds because i have been without tv since july last year, but it seems most people dont even know what 3ds is, about 4 in every 5 people ask whats 3ds when i say that name. seriously they have. & i would reply the next gen dsi with 3d & better graphics to simplify it down for them lol. when the wii was being launched there were tv commercials everywhere couldn't turn on the tv without seeing the wii & everyone knew what wii was & wanted one, but its like the 3ds was just launched & the only people that know what it is has internet & has been following it since announcement or people that shop at gamestop.

also the only features there talking about is the  3d & street pass, & sometimes, sure those are exiting but what about the improved graphics, motion & gyro control's, ar & the features coming like, eshop, 3d netflix, & 3d internet browser. 

i think theres also alot of people just waiting for those features to come tho & then there are those that are just waiting for games, i can remember when i had to wait for Christmas to get a console lol. 
i have my 3ds cant wait to see what all comes next update.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 27, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Sollution:
> 
> 1. Reduce price
> 2. Reduce game price
> 3. Get the 3DS into more markets


Solution:
1) Invest in spell-check software.
2) Add games to the 3DS library.
3) Make Nintendo fuck off with the money-grubbing, and get back to being the Nintendo we all grew to love, i.e. a company that didn't care (as much) about how well things were selling, and that focused on making great quality games. 
4) Get the 3DS out of markets. (seriously, who buys anything other than fruit from markets? anyway the 3DS is already in every game store I've checked, I doubt that lack-of-presence is really an issue here.)


----------



## pilladoll (Apr 27, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> lol @ people 'buh buh it's too expensive' as their excuse for not owning a 3DS. If you can't afford an additional 50 dollars over the cost of the original DS at launch time, then you should just stop gaming, or stop pissing away money on console games for a while and save up. 250 dollars is pocket change, if you can't afford that, don't ever build your own computer because a good processor alone will cost you 200 and you will cry about that too. In fact, you should probably just stop gaming completely because if you think 250 dollars is too much to ask for a new portable gaming system, just wait till the NGP comes out and everyone is spilling tears over the 500 dollar price tag.



Here (Mexico) the 3DS cost $5999 (aprox. 520 dollars) so, YES, THAT'S VERY EXPENSIVE FOR ME!!!!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Apr 27, 2011)

well, like everyone else was saying it's cause of the launch titles
I'm probably going to get one when OoT 3D comes out, and I'm sure there are many who are doing the same
But maybe if the E-Shop has some good stuff when it comes, the sales might go up. That's probably what Ninty's hoping for now


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 28, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Nintendo's fault that your currency is worthless. Save your money, you had an idea of how much it was going to cost and know how much it costs now, so start counting your pennies, get a part time job or whatever to pay for your hobby. It seems gamers are spoiled these days. You had almost 5 years of free DS games if you used a flash card, all that money you saved on games could have bought like three 3DS consoles on release day.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 28, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> maby if they advertised it more. im not sure if there has actually been commercials or tv spots for the 3ds because i have been without tv since july last year, but it seems most people dont even know what 3ds is, about 4 in every 5 people ask whats 3ds when i say that name. seriously they have. & i would reply the next gen dsi with 3d & better graphics to simplify it down for them lol. when the wii was being launched there were tv commercials everywhere couldn't turn on the tv without seeing the wii & everyone knew what wii was & wanted one, but its like the 3ds was just launched & the only people that know what it is has internet & has been following it since announcement or people that shop at gamestop.
> 
> also the only features there talking about is the  3d & street pass, & sometimes, sure those are exiting but what about the improved graphics, motion & gyro control's, ar & the features coming like, eshop, 3d netflix, & 3d internet browser.
> 
> ...


There wasn't a lot of pre-release advertising here in North America and even after it came out there hasn't been a sufficient amount of advertising to properly promote it, along with the lack of games as many people have mentioned. I think the poor launch lineup was part of the issue, as was the lack of exposure prior to and after release.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 28, 2011)

Nintendo should have known this would happen with no solid 1st party launch titles....also they need to start packing games in with their systems again and I'm not talking about wii sports but a more traditional game. Back to the matter at hand, with such a sparse selection of mediocre titles how could Nintendo have believed the 3DS would be anything but a "cool new gadget" and not the "must have gaming platform" until they brought out the real meat and potatoes with Mario Kart, Zelda, Starfox, etc?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



people from may regions does not know what is a 3ds.
this show that nintendo lacks in advertizing.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 28, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> It seems gamers are spoiled these days.



You're calling him spoiled? Wow. Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Necron (Apr 28, 2011)

This maybe is a good thing. The price probably will go down, and many more people will have a chance to buy the console. But this may lead to a price rise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still wait for a big price drop (say, 50 bucks)


----------



## Youkai (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah the main problem is not the price of the 3DS itselfs (i think) but the games.

not only because the launch titles aren't that awesome but because of the known fact that Nintendo does get MANY shovelware it makes the people rather wait for an emulator than getting the actual thing and having a 90:10 chance of getting a shit game for much money.

If Nintendo Consoles would be known to have mostly good games or at least a 50:50 ammount there would be many more buyer.

and another problem is that many games do not get localisations ... for some games its understandable but many real gamer are especially pissed of the many japanese games that do never get a release and several american games that get no release in europe (well thats getting rare lately luckily)


P.S. instead of wasting money for as they say "promoting the 3DS more" they should invest more money to ensure quality products (games and console itselfs, read here that many ppl have problems with scratches because of the D pad or whatever)


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 28, 2011)

Why the surprise? 

Wonky hinges, scratching screens, high price tag when everyone is broke....

No new characters (although I welcome the return of Pitt)

Nothing much to attract the attention of long term gamers 

Badly designed system, D-pad on bottom left corner? Pfffft

Region locked so you can't even buy half the games you want without buying 2 systems????

What did they expect? 

Pfft, Nintendo, has become lazy and boring!


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 28, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How exactly does not wanting to spend $520 for a console at launch make someone "spoiled"?. Even with a job/saving money, that's an incredibly stupid financial decision to make, given that the poster you were responding to probably has other expenses in his/her life to take into account.

Just because you're upset about the 3DS' sales doesn't mean you should throw all economic logic out the window.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 28, 2011)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Why the surprise?
> 
> Wonky hinges, scratching screens, high price tag when everyone is broke....
> 
> ...




You forgot about the launch tittles. Almost all of the U.S launch titles are ports/remakes of old games with little to no new features.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Seicomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Do we really need to have this discussion again? There is a difference between a remake and a sequel or another game in the SERIES.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 28, 2011)

Name one game in the launch line-up that is a sequel?

Ridge racer: remake of the N64 game.

SS4: a port that's already on many other systems.

Samurai Warriors: port of the first psp game.

Nintendo dogs+cats: sequel?

pilot wings: at least we have one original new game.

Spliter cell: remake of the first Spliter Cell game that was on xbox.

Madden: same as SS4.

So one game is a sequel out of the whole launch line up.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Name one game in the launch line-up that is a sequel?
> 
> Ridge racer: remake of the N64 game. (it has a few tracks that have been in nearly every Ridge Racer game ever made. It has many brand new tracks. Where do you get your info?)
> 
> ...



You also conveniently left out Steel Diver, and Ghost Recon, and FYI Super Monkey Ball 3D isn't just a port of the GC game all over again.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You left out Steel Diver, and Ghost Recon



I never heard of these games and i forgot about monkey ball.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 28, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Name one game in the launch line-up that is a sequel?
> 
> Ridge racer: remake of the N64 game.
> 
> ...



And yeah, those are new games as well. Monkey Ball, Steel Diver & Ghost Recon are new games.

How are you criticizing how the 3DS doesn't have new games when you, yourself, doesn't even know the games that came out for it?

I'm not saying the 3DS has amazing games right now because it doesn't. I don't believe any of the games now are system sellers, but learn your info before saying stuff.


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure the sales will raise when Starfox 64 3DS and Zelda OOT 3DS gets released.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Apr 28, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *MAYBE IF THEY RELEASED IT WITH GAMES PEOPLE ACTUALLY WANTED, PEOPLE WOULD BUY IT!*
> 
> srsly Nintendo.  Don't pull a Sony on us.



EXACTLY
I have a 3DS and I'm waiting on DOA and OOT seriously Nintendo? you couldnt up with ONE killer game for launch?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 28, 2011)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were planning on releasing OoT at launch but that didn't happen. Same with the eshop. But whatever, it'll come out in less than two months and also, people could argue that SSFIV would be that one killer game.


----------



## amptor (Apr 28, 2011)

They just need more games.  it is a fantastic console.  I think a $195 price point would have worked out better too but what do I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had store credit to trade in for mine so I only took an extra $50 hit on it.   I was only out $50 bucks out of pocket directly so it was an easy deal for me.  $50 won't even fill up a gas tank in a car any more these days.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

When the 3DS was announced, I predicted it would be around $250. I think the price is fair considering the technology packed into the system.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 28, 2011)

SSFIV is a pretty good launch game IMO. They were also going to launch the eShop with the system, but they're taking the time to make it even more awesome/iron out the bugs/etc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 28, 2011)

OmegaVesko said:
			
		

> SSFIV is a pretty good launch game IMO. They were also going to launch the eShop with the system, but they're taking the time to make it even more awesome/iron out the bugs/etc.



My issue with SSFIV 3D is that it launched at a significantly higher price than the superior console versions (which are honestly better) and hey, surprise surprise, Arcade Edition decided to be dropped a few months later. And I don't see an announcement of DLC for it yet for the 3DS.

Taking time, being lazy, it's the same thing nowadays, ain't it?


----------



## GameGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I think it's a combination of issues preventing it from selling as well as they hoped.
> 
> No really strong launch titles.
> The high cost of the system.
> ...


Or just do the sensible think and wait until the price drops (and until there are enough good games that justify buying it).
And FYI, the 3DS is twice as expensive where I live as it is in North America, so don't act like you get others' situation when clearly you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## coolness (Apr 28, 2011)

the 3DS is too expensive


----------



## nl255 (Apr 28, 2011)

Like I said, they released it while it is still in late beta rather than waiting until it was finished.  Only one (possibly two) good games, no eShop, no web browser, and apparently when some games crash they can occasionally brick the system.  By June the 3DS should be worth getting, especially with Ocarina of Time and Shin Megami Tensei coming out.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 28, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Like I said, they released it while it is still in late beta rather than waiting until it was finished.  Only one (possibly two) good games, no eShop, no web browser, and apparently when some games crash they can occasionally brick the system.  By June the 3DS should be worth getting, especially with Ocarina of Time and Shin Megami Tensei coming out.



I still don't understand what you mean about bricking the system. Where are you getting that?

And Nintendo clearly warned people about stuff not being available from launch. I knew it and still bought it because it wasn't going to take that long for the update to come anyway


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm mainly waiting on Star Fox 64.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 28, 2011)

How could they not be aware of the lack of worthwhile games?


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I have to say, I've been playing games for over 30 years, first game for me was a Pong clone, then the arcades started having video games taking up the room once possessed by one arm bandits, so whoever the fool it was that suggested I didn't know the difference between a sequel and a new entry to a series can, in all seriousness go lick a dogs arse till it bleeds.

The 3DS is the only the second console, by any of the major companies going back 3 decades I'm not exited about, the first being the Virtual Boy, and that, from memory, wasn't even launched over here.

Despite being a lifelong fan of most of Nintendo's IP, this is one trip I'll miss out on, which is a shame, but whatever.

Its quite telling that with the Ocarina of Time remake, Nintendo farmed it out to another studio, as I said: lazy.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

If Nintendo doesn't push out some A+ titles soon, it will only get worse.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 28, 2011)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Its quite telling that with the Ocarina of Time remake, Nintendo farmed it out to another studio, as I said: lazy.



Well, I'll just say most remakes are shelled out to other studios. I don't think it would've made much of a difference if it was given to Grezzo (which, from what I've heard, is not a bad developer) or a Nintendo first party, since odds are most of the people handling it wouldn't have been involved with the original. I'm just saying.

And the premise of remakes themselves is lazy. To just reissue a game that was already made instead of taking the time and effort to create a new game.


----------



## berlinka (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm almost glad I read this. Because I really thought I didn't understand my personal feelings about this system anymore. I mean I really had a feeling this was just a turbo-DS with 3D. My concerns for the 3DS are: 

- the 3D wasn't spectacular enough and I got eyestrain when looking at it for more than 20 seconds.
- the fiddling with the 3D depth slider sounds and feels really daft for a next-gen system.
- Nintendo wants to get rid of the "kiddies system" image, which is actually their strength
- The price tag is too high for a system that feels like a DS with 3D.
- Better graphics still is no issue for most handheld gamers
- (possibly) no piracy means less systems sold
- Oh and I forget to mention the insane battery life
- Whoops, and what to think of 3D for a handheld = Not immersive enough as an essential game experience?
- Erm,... the closed lid screen scratching problem?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2011)

I love how people keep saying "If it doesn't affect the development of other games, what does it matter" The point is, Nintendo likes to stagger their releases, so all these remakes are clogging up the line.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 29, 2011)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Well, I have to say, I've been playing games for over 30 years, first game for me was a Pong clone, then the arcades started having video games taking up the room once possessed by one arm bandits, so whoever the fool it was that suggested I didn't know the difference between a sequel and a new entry to a series can, in all seriousness go lick a dogs arse till it bleeds.
> 
> The 3DS is the only the second console, by any of the major companies going back 3 decades I'm not exited about, the first being the Virtual Boy, and that, from memory, wasn't even launched over here.
> 
> ...



And why not get games while you wait for Nintendo's staggered releases? Sure, they're remakes but they're busy on working on their next games as mention above. Especially if Nintendo isn't developing the remakes but rather they send the game off to another team. How is it "clogging up the line" exactly?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> OmegaVesko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but when the original console versions came out, those were priced higher than the 3DS version, plus they didn't include the DLC, which for them, was purchased separately, increasing the price more.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> True, but when the original console versions came out, those were priced higher than the 3DS version, plus they didn't include the DLC, which for them, was purchased separately, increasing the price more.



SSFIV: Arcade Edition is launching at the same price as the 3DS version and features more content, better graphics, better controls, and better online.

SSFIV launched for $50 a few years ago. The 3DS version is $40 a year later while the original version of SSFIV is $30 ($20 used). It doesn't add up.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 29, 2011)

So $10 more for portability and other junk? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> So $10 more for portability and other junk? Sounds good to me.



Portability on a game that really only excels on being anchored to a WiFi access point? No thanks.

And if by "other stuff" you mean "less stuff than the same priced Arcade Edition", then yes.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking about the street pass/spot pass. Isn't like the wifi is bad. I can take it on car trips and stuff and play it on the go with myself or friend. 
I think some people know how to connect there 3DS wifi to their phone or something like that.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Apr 29, 2011)

AE is not out yet,so that's not an argument


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, yes it is. It's not a myth, we know the release date (June 28th, I do believe), the content, and the price. It's completely valid.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 29, 2011)

To me, SSFIV was more of a game that showed off what the 3DS can do graphically. I wanted something to showcase what it can do and that's why I bought it. Also, I assumed it would last me for a while until at least Zelda comes out. 

I didn't really care about getting it for another system because my DS and my PC are both my main gaming systems. SSFIV isn't even out for the PC yet so the 3DS version was my only choice.

And the PS3/360 versions doesn't seem to be THAT much cheaper. Only 10$ but yeah, im sure it's much better than the 3DS version.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 29, 2011)

One probable cause of this is maybe because the only good launch game they have is Street Fighter 4
or maybe because there isn't a hack to allow people to play dumped roms.

Example:50% of the people will buy it as they are willing to buy all its game,while the other 50% will buy knowing that there is a hack where they can play games for free.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 29, 2011)

The Arcade version is DLC priced at $15, adding to the price of the original SSFVI. Of course if you look at it from this point in time, you get more from the console version than the 3DS version for the same price *now*, but all those "*early adopters*" of the console version paid the $50 for their console version, plus however much the DLC cost (a few are free, but not all), and then the extra $15 to upgrade to the Arcade version.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 29, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Example:50% of the people will buy it as they are willing to buy all its game,while the other 50% *will buy knowing that there is a hack where they can play games for free*.


thats the only reason why I bought a DSL


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 29, 2011)

When I said fighting with a friend, I meant at that point the friend is in the car with me. 

Anyway then I'm confused with tethering...


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 29, 2011)

Epic logic fail. 

If they would have released just one of those super hyped games with it, then it would have sold like hot-cakes. Now everyone is either waiting for Zelda (or DoA) to launch, or until the holidays


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't know why people think approximated component price mean the whole price and 
that Nintendo get every cent back.


I didn't think the price is effecting it that much in the US.

Maybe some games and bad marketing. 

I like how I read people buy like all games at one time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (not in this thread of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Wish I could do that.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 30, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I didn't know why people think approximated component price mean the whole price and
> that Nintendo get every cent back.
> 
> 
> ...


surely the price is not effecting that much.
bad marketing is the problem(also games too).
but wouldn't the sales gone high if the price of the console and the games were a bit low.
i mean buy a 3ds for 220$ and games for 15-25$.
i also know they will never every do so.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 30, 2011)

The problem is would that be enough for a profit for the other end? Even some weak games( other words alright games) take time and money to make.

OK, I can give a little maybe $220 would be more of a acceptable, but I didn't really know how that will effect the other side.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 30, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> The problem is would that be enough for a profit for the other end? Even some weak games( other words alright games) take time and money to make.
> 
> OK, I can give a little maybe $220 would be more of a acceptable, but I didn't really know how that will effect the other side.


it can effect the other side but,it would have been different if it would have been launched all over the world.
they are very weak in marketing.
in India nintendo never released Wii officially.
they may not like asia but there are many more countries in SA and Africa.


----------

